# Freeze Dried Foods (other than mealworms)



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I was browsing drugstore.com's pet department for greenies (for our dog, of course  ) and happened across this freeze dried chicken stuff...

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod. ... tid=142326

Would something like that be ok for hedgies? Just curious!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Perfectly fine as long as it isn't too hard. You can rehydrate it by soaking in water if you think it is too hard.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Reaper said:


> Perfectly fine as long as it isn't too hard. You can rehydrate it by soaking in water if you think it is too hard.


Oh cool, thanks!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

They sell freeze dried fruits and meats in the baby food section. I have not tried any of them yet, but I have seen a rather large selection at the grocery store.


----------



## Toe (Jan 2, 2009)

I would note that those chicken treats are a whopping 80% protein. Definitely only feed as a treat, and even then I'd only occasionally feed it.


----------

